# My 25 Gallon



## meow_mix450 (Mar 22, 2006)

So this is my 25 gallon tank from the start to now basically. Umm through the many months I have been adding a fish or 2 and my latest addition is a sea cucumber. Unfortunately I lost a damsel and a clownfish because they got sucked up in the filter. So when I got my cardinal fish I fixed that problem. The light I'm using is a metal halide that is home made. I only spent about $200.00 max. After I saved up some more money I added a Protein Skimmer.

Few Days Old








Few Weeks Old








Few Weeks Old








A Few Months Old

Thats all for now

Meow


----------



## meow_mix450 (Mar 22, 2006)

Most Recent Picture








This is my Cardinal Fish 








This is my Sea Cucumber









Meow


----------



## meow_mix450 (Mar 22, 2006)

One of my five hermit crabs









Meow


----------



## Kase (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks good Meow, when are you putting corals in there? you should swing by my place and I will hook you up with a couple of nice frags 

Cheers,
Kase


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

seeing these pictures just reminds me how much I would love to start a marine tank. So amazing.

In time.. in time...


----------



## meow_mix450 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks. Not sure when I should ad coral. Well I guess the first thing is to save up some more cash haha. But I would like to see the coraline to explode. But that isn't really happening

Meow


----------



## Kase (Mar 22, 2006)

Meow, I find the best thing to make your coraline grow is NO lighting  I get some growth in my prop tank which only has MH... But if you find yourself in my neck of the woods stop in and I will get you started with some frags 

Cheers,
Kase


----------



## meow_mix450 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds awesome HEY JESS LETS GO TO KASE!!!! lol I'll pay for gas!

Meow


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok will do!!!!!!!

Heeeee!...i have a bit of rock i picked out with jay in there.. LOL I am living my sw dreams through him. ROFL.


----------

